# B Roy vs Jordan



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

In case some of you guys were interested.......A friend of this guy who knows this one guy that used to be friends with this guy that used to park cars at the Rose Garden told me...........That at the beginning of the pre-game show tomorrow night Barrett and Rice are going to be talking about and breaking down B Roy's sick MJ like lay-up from last game. I was told they'll have video of both and comparing them. Should be cool! 6:30 PM Comcast! Check it out! But that's just what that guy told me.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I found this on Youtube.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8JpHuK2FHY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8JpHuK2FHY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

-------


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I just shed a single, manly tear. That was beautiful!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nothing like over-doing it...



Although it would be neat to see Brandons shot in super slow mo.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ha, that was one of the greatest videos I've ever seen.
Nice work to whoever did that one.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Jordan's is much more impressive given the context of it all. Roy's shouldn't even be compared to it IMO.
It's not even that hard of a move.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

the only thing missing on roy's is about 2 feet more air.

its a great play, but c'mon now.....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

You know, I think Roy's shot was amazing, but .... Jordan-esque? Really? I don't know, maybe it's just a knee-jerk reaction, but anytime that pretty much anything is compared to Jordan, I get a little cautious.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

All the Roy vs. Jordan talk on ANYTHING should end right here. It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't get that Jordan layup, I mean it's athletic and all it just seems unwarranted and taking a riskier shot for the hell of it. He could've just dunked it and scored for sure. Roy's made sense and was practical to avoid the block.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Nobody is saying B Roy is in MJ's league as a player, people are just saying that the 2 drives are very similar. Chill


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Nobody is saying B Roy is in MJ's league as a player, people are just saying that the 2 drives are very similar. Chill


They aren't any more similar than a jump shot compared between the two.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Great video. Roy's shot was more impressive and practical. Why didn't Jordan dunk it?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Jordan had more air. Roy had to do a nasty crossover to even get there and he someone really contesting the shot. I believe Jordan didn’t know if he could have dunked it or not.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Brandon is a fantastic player, but he can't compete with Jordan.

But c'mon, Perkins didn't even leave his feet. I watched that video over and over. At least Bosh challenged Roy. That's going to be on a basketball card next year. Or a poster.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

c_note said:


> Jordan's is much more impressive given the context of it all. Roy's shouldn't even be compared to it IMO.
> It's not even that hard of a move.


*Brandon's was better in my opinion*. 

*Brandon* was more under control and he had better defense made on him. 

Jordan's shot was not hardly contested after the penitration of the prerimiter. 

*Brandon *had to avoid three meaningful attemts to stop him and Bosh a very good shot blocker would have blocked that shot had Brandon not changed hands at just the right moment. 

In Jordan defense, having lost his balance from jumping or tripping he did manage to finish the shot and win a big game.

*Brandon was so under control that he made it look easy. And it was for him, repeatedly this year.* 

*Brandon *is one of the smoothest player I have ever seen. And that crossover is a killer.


gatorpops


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

This thread is silly and, imo, undermines Roy by making an uncalled for comparison to one of the most accomplished athletes in history.

MJ is a legend and, even today, could probably run circles around Roy and most of the other guards in the NBA.

When Roy's career is near completion, and hopefully a very very successful one, then you can think about such comparisons. But, the odds are, you probably won't.

Someone please lock this thread, before the Chicago and other MJ fans find out about it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah that's a great idea, lock this thread so everyone can go back to *****in' about comcast! This is fun! When is the last time a Blazer even made a move worth being talked about in a thread! Go elsewhere!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

c_note said:


> All the Roy vs. Jordan talk on ANYTHING should end right here. It's absolutely ridiculous.


I disagree. Roy keeps pulling tricks out of his bag that we've never seen before. He's got amazing body control, great versatility, a knack for getting to the hoop, and an uncanny ability to get the ball in the basket from improbable angles. These are all Jordanesque qualities.

Besides, why can't a player be compared to Jordan? Is there some unwritten rule that Jordan will forever be better than any other player and we can't even mention him in the same breath with anyone else? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

southnc said:


> MJ is a legend and, even today, could probably run circles around Roy and most of the other guards in the NBA.


Get a grip. Jordan couldn't even keep up with the other guards in the NBA when he was in his final season. I vividly remember him missing a wide-open breakaway dunk during an All-Star game that he shouldn't even have been playing in. Today, 5 years later, Jordan couldn't beat out even a bench player on an NBA team.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Roy's play was not even that great. I do the equivalent to that all the time. 

I couldn't possibly ever do what Jordan did. That's the difference.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

well if Brandon didnt take a third step bosh wouldve sent that ball to some lucky fan. i love how everyones failed to mention that so far

no hate, the blazers are one of my favorite teams and roy is one of my favorite players, just observing...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Omega said:


> well if Brandon didnt take a third step bosh wouldve sent that ball to some lucky fan. i love how everyones failed to mention that so far



It just means he's a superstar getting no-calls that Jordan and Magic got throughout their careers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

c_note said:


> Roy's play was not even that great. I do the equivalent to that all the time.


You should call KP immediately! :worthy:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> You should call KP immediately! :worthy:


I think he means twirling the right joystick while holding down X (or is it O?)


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> You should call KP immediately! :worthy:


I would if I grew 9 inches to 6'6.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

c_note said:


> Roy's play was not even that great. *I do the equivalent to that all the time*.



You crossover an NBA defender from the perimeter and then switch strong-hand to weak-hand in the air to make a 6'11" Chris Bosh whiff on a block?

:lol:

I want to play ball with you. Bally's anytime.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Somehow this play didn't even make NBA.com's top 10 plays that night.

Some garbage shots by Rondo and some other guy I've never heard of did, though.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Switching hands in mid air is not ****ing hard. Stop whining.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

OK you guys win. I was wrong. That shot was Jordanesque. Brandon Roy is definitely the next Michael Jordan, especially based on that shot!!! It's obvious the only other person in the world who can do that is Jordan.



LOL


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I was until I came to my senses, and realized how similar Brandon Roy is to Michael Jordan, the greatest player in the history of the game, hands down. 

Thank you for helping me see the light, Resume. You really know your basketball.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

REPORT: Outlaw is the next Scotty Pippen.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

FYI, i made the name cuz I like Prison Break, plus I play guitar and piano.

Anyways, can't we just be happy, complacent with the fact that Brandon Roy is the Next MJ.? Better even.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you to whoever the power mad mod is who closed this thread before I could mention that this thread simply compared the moves and not the players and their entire career.

EDIT - Oh, it's unlocked now! :yay:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Thank you to whoever the power mad mod is who closed this thread


You are very welcome.

power mad barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry b-note or c note or whatever.........I just thought the 2 plays were similar? Sorry!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Roy's play was money.

But, look at how far away from the hoop Jordan left his feet, plus look at that tongue.

Jordan wins.


----------

